# I need help regarding to international schools in Dubai



## Raniaessa (Feb 22, 2011)

Hello everybody,

first I want to thank u all for the useful informations I got from your discussions.. And now I need your advices regarding to my case 

I am Egyptian mother ,got a job in Dubai I will arrive on March,have 16 & 13 y kids ,

they learned in French schools in Egypt , they will arrive to Dubai on August 11 after they complete their current year in Egypt.

I need to ask many questions and expect your kind cooperation :

1) can I inrole them in English school because Dubai hasn't French school except lycee George and I tried to contact them by phone and emails butno response.

2)they will arrive on august so what will be the procedures regarding to the required test which always be in April .

3)in case they will not pass the exam due to the Diff style in Egypt and Dubai school ,is it available to accept them and reevaluate them after some times

4)I just want to inrole them in international school where they can gain an accepted curriculum to continue their study in any contry.

Please Advice me

many thanks..... Regards... Rania


----------



## Raniaessa (Feb 22, 2011)

No Body can advice?


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Sorry I wish I could. I know we have a few french posters so hopefully one of them come along who was in a similar situation.


----------



## Raniaessa (Feb 22, 2011)

Jynxgirl said:


> Sorry I wish I could. I know we have a few french posters so hopefully one of them come along who was in a similar situation.


Thank You.


----------



## Debc_berg (Oct 19, 2010)

Rania - try getting in touch with Wellington International School

GEMS Wellington International School

We moved here in October and my son who is also 16 was enrolled at the end of October without any real problems as they had space for him and after reviewing his standard grade exams and doing a telephone interview with them he started almost straight away. He loves the school, it has really good facilities and the staff there all seem to be great. He is studying an IB program which means that he could continue with his studies at other schools in the world if we were ever to have to move on althought this is not in our plans.

He has made many friends from all over the world and they seem to provide an excellent environment in which to learn.

Regards
Debra


----------



## Raniaessa (Feb 22, 2011)

Thanks a lot Debra,appreciate your help..I will go through the link..tanks once again.
Regards
Rania


Debc_berg said:


> Rania - try getting in touch with Wellington International School
> 
> GEMS Wellington International School
> 
> ...


----------

